# Client-Rechner stürzt ab - was dann?



## dweiner (27. Okt 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe ein Netzwerkspiel programmiert und das Netzwerk über Sockets, ObjectOutputStreams etc. aufgebaut. Mein Problem: Was mache ich wenn bei einem der Clients der Rechner abstürzt oder es sonstige Probleme gibt, die den Client dazu zwingen nicht mehr am Spielgeschehen teilzunehmen. Irgendwie müsste der Server halt registrieren, dass ein Client nicht mehr am Geschehen teilnimmt. Kann dies der Server irgendwie bewerkstelligen oder welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dies auf die Reihe zu bekommen? 

Bitte um Rückantwort!

Danke im voraus!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Lim_Dul (27. Okt 2008)

In der Regel fliegt irgendwann eine IOException am entsprechenden Input/Output-Stream beim Server.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

Würde ein Ping-Pong zwischen Clients und Server machen. Weil: Wenn ein Client abraucht oder wegstirbt, fällt das ERST DANN auf, wenn jemand versucht die Verbindung zu benutzen. Also Dummy-Daten in regelmäßigen abständen hin und her schicken damit solche ausfälle möglichst schnell erkannt werden. Und das "ah der Clienbt ist weg" fällt dann in einem Catch-Block auf (Stichwort IOException)

- Alex


----------

